# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Exploration SWTOR - Back Door Dromund Kass with a Republic Character

## neneslol

This is my first thread and i'm not english, so be indulgent  :Smile: .

You need:
- The quest "Doomsday" (Jedi Knight quest class lvl 49-50: Doomsday | SWTOR Quest Database).
- A Jedi Knight.
- Another character.
- Time.

Enjoy  :Wink: 



Edit: It's the phase of Dromund Kass (lot of place not finished).

----------


## Winsane

Really cool, i can't wait to use that method to explore with my friend! At what level do you get that knockback?

----------


## neneslol

I'm not sure i understand your question, sorry :s

----------


## Seminko

Great stuff +rep

----------


## gurluas

Epic!! this is absolutely amazing.

----------

